# What's Your Favorite Bow ?



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Curious to see the answers.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Mine:wink: Switchback


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

My current bow is a Constitution and I'd have to say it's my favorite. It's forgiving enough to shoot with fingers, and yet fast enough at the same time. I wouldn't call it a good-looking bow, but then that's not part of the job description of a bow. (At least not in my book.)


----------



## TXSpike (Dec 28, 2007)

Alpine Ridge Runner Lite single cam.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Mathews conquest line, Apex, and 7, 3 and 4


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wat...ya...mean.....not good looking!!!!! I think my 08 Constitution is a great looking bow. I'll post pics of my customisized Constitution this week and show ya ! :wink:


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

The 82nd airborn, the reason is, because I can shoot it all the way down to 55 pounds ever so smooth to draw at the low weight and still faster than some bows I have owned up to 70 pounds. And ohhhhhhhh so accurate


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Drenalin LD by far.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

My #1 Bow is the 1998 Hoyt Accu-Tec. I've been shooting this bow at every marked yardage tournament from the day it arrived. I did take the accu-wheels off and installed #7 E-Wheels. I've not found anything more accurate.

And my #2 Bow is the 1997 Hoyt Oassis. There isn't much difference between the Oassis and Accu-Tec. It makes a perfect back-up bow for the #1.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

so far...

1 hoyt
3 mathews
3 bowtech
1 alpine

kind of makes you think ... bowtech is becoming realy popular , mathews stays on top , hoyt kind of declaining , at least here .
been a hoyt guy myself , makes me think a little more on the constitution then the vantage 8 ...


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Vectrix. My soon to be favorite...the 737.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I love my Vipertec


----------



## A.Heemskerk (May 20, 2007)

Wel,

The mine Mathews Swihtsback LD

Smooht, and very still, i love him


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Oneida Pro Eagle.


----------



## Oregonbwhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

jerrytee said:


> Oneida Pro Eagle.


Mine was my Switchback but I have to say that changed after getting my Synergy and them my 100# GTO. But the one that I will never part with is my custom made Stotler takedown long bow, simply a work of art.

OBH


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*PSE Super Short X Force*

PSE Super Short X Force....without any doubt.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

So far it has gotta be the CR331 and Tribute for me............

But I have not shot a General yet and I do love my 82nd from the 2 weeks that I got to play with it when I was home. :tongue:


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Looks like a lot of these bows are not "Finger Shooting Bows" 

My favourite finger shooting bow of all time is my Mathews Conquest.

Having said that all of my bows can be shot with either fingers or release so pick any from my signature.

My Constitution would should very well off my finger if I got used to the draw stop.

The A7 is nice off the fingers as long as your draw length is not too long.

Martin Slayers shoot well off the fingers.

Bowtech Dually is OK off the fingers but the cams are savage.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Favourite finger shooting compound bow??...Thats a tough question to answer..I have too many too list, I like alot of bows, and every one that I've owned has had it's Pro's and Con's...I'd say that IF I could get a bow that had the draw cycle and holding qualities of a Conquest Apex, with the speed of my X-Force, and the quietness, and lack of vibration of My Katera XL, that would be My favourite compound bow...My favourite bow??...The one that has enough speed, enough forgivness, and enough shooting qualities to do EVERYTHING...Right now, it's a toss-up between my Merlin XT, and the Katera XL...The Katera XL is winning by a small margin...This bow has to be shot to believe how well it shoots...The Merlin draws and holds well, has very little vibration for a conventional limbed bow, and is faster than most folks would believe, and it is very stable...The Scepter 3 is steady as a rock, and forgiving, but lacks the speed that I need, and has more vibration than I want...My Martin SlayR with Nitrous X cams was a great bow also, I'd still have it if I hadnt blown it up...L.O.L...The SlayR with size "C" Nitrous cams is about as good of a bow as there is...And I am a HOYT fanboy..L.O.L!!.....Jim


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Tough for me. I would have to say the Martin Scepter 4, then the Razor X.

I liked the hoyt super stars, but the Martins fit me better.

Arrow


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*Oooops,,,*

Did not notice which forum topic this was listed under - I don't always look. I just search 'new posts' when I log on.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Alan in GA said:


> Did not notice which forum topic this was listed under - I don't always look. I just search 'new posts' when I log on.


me too and by the looks of 95% of the posts we ain't the only ones brother. :wink:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Alan in GA said:


> Did not notice which forum topic this was listed under - I don't always look. I just search 'new posts' when I log on.


Me too, but I shot it with my fingers once.:wink: For my favorite "finger shooting" bow it would be my roomates Hoyt Game Master.:darkbeer:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

The Ross I'm shooting.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Drenalin LD*

the title says it all !

Kyle


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I think that of the bows I've had so far in my life, a Hoyt Gamegetter, Golden Eagle ???, Hoyt Ultratec, and Oneida Aeroforce my Aeroforce is my favorite so far. When I was younger shooting with my neighbor, I always admired the curves and beauty of a lever action bow. She's an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Per48R (Oct 13, 2006)

Bowtech Constitution.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*finger bows*

07' Oneida BEII currently. 

Past all time favs, Defiant Legacy w/Command cams, a Defiant Supreme w/master cams. Darton Lightning. They were all deer slayers. I still have my Darton. Wish I hadn't sold the Hoyts.


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine, I paid too much for it to be any other.:wink:


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

*been a " Hoyt " boy for years , but*

I really like both of my Constitutions ( an 07 & 08 ), very accurate , pretty fast for a longer bow and with my somewhat short DL , and with the changes Bowtech made in 07 to the riser , I think it is a very good looking bow as well , not that looks means anything to a target or anything that I mite be hunting ..........


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

I love my Ross CR 337. It is a much better finger bow than the 37" ata would suggest. Very accurate, forgiving and fast enough for me.

Second would be a PSE Mach 5x. Great shooting bow.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

*The best bows are the free ones.:wink:*


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Scepter II w/Nitrous Cams*










Robert


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Drenalin LD. ...and I've shot many different bows.


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

My Cardiac37 is the best shooting bow I have ever put my hands on.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Katera XL

Second would be my 1969 Super Kodiak


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Pickert said:


> Me too, but I shot it with my fingers once.:wink: For my favorite "finger shooting" bow it would be my roomates Hoyt Game Master.:darkbeer:


Try it again some time.


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

*favorite bow*

I would have to say my favorite is my Hoyt Aspen. Almost 47" a to a with LX Pro limbs and command cams.

Tim


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

capool said:


> Curious to see the answers.


You should of asked what's your favorite finger shooting bow!!!


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Hoyt ProTec w/LX pro limbs 64lbs.,47" axle to axle.


----------



## huck (Feb 10, 2008)

*best*

Absolutly Continental Denali X. Took many deer and trophys with this bow. Shot it at 70 lbs. plus. Too old to pull that much weight now. Wish they were still around.


----------

